# 2012 Michigan Snow Season



## korrecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyone know what the season is looking like this year? I don't know much on following patters in history about snow storms so any help will be appreciated 

Ford F250 6.7 Diesel 9,6" Western MVP


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

They are calling for well below temps and above average snow fall. Look to be plowing by the middle of November


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

i would say late nov we will have good snow ( non wet lol)


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeaaaa I'm so tired of lawn and leaves -Joe-


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

I sure hope they're right because that means lake effect!!! Light and fluffy!!! Remember the first fall of last season was Dec 12 th. Big Rapids had 8-10 inches where as up in Cadillac had 14 + and wet. So wet when you pushed into the pile water literally ran out. What a mess. If that was your first ever experience with snowplowing you would have asked yourself " I had to have been crazy!"


----------

